# 3D-Game-Engine



## sparrow (7. Nov 2006)

Moin Forum,

ich wollte mal in die Runde fragen ob schon jemand hier Efahrung mit einer 3D-Game-Engine unter Java gemacht hat.
Geben tut es da ja mehrere, mich würde nur interessieren welche davon die "umgänglichste" ist bzw. welche am intuitivsten zu bedienen ist.
Wobei sich natürlich auch die Frage stellt welche Formate von Modellen die Engine verarbeiten kann damit man das richtige Programm findet um die Modelle zu erstellen.

Gruß
Sparrow


----------



## AlArenal (7. Nov 2006)

Wenn du die Game Engines kennst, sollte es an deren Fundstellen auch diesbezüglich weiterführende Infos geben, oder nicht?


----------



## sparrow (7. Nov 2006)

Nicht ganz.
Ich suche ja auch Infos darüber "wie es sich anfühlt".
Klaro kann ich bei Tante Google nach Java 3D Game Engine suchen lassen, aber mich interessieren ja persönliche Meinungen von Menschen die die entsprechenden Engines schon angewendet haben.

Ich könnte zum Beispiel einen ganzen Psalm über die Golden T Game Engine erzählen, die ist super, kann nur leider nur 2D.


----------



## conan2 (7. Nov 2006)

Ich hab bisher Einstiegserfahrung mit
 - Java3D
 - JOGL
 - jMonkey Engine
gemacht.
Davon ist mir letztere mit Abstand am leichtesten gefallen, es gibt einige Tutorials, nur zum Integrieren in eclipse hab ich etwas gebraucht^^
JOGL hat sehr viel Funktionalität, aber dafür ist es ein Horror JOGL zu lernen. Es gibt nur sehr vereinzelt Tutorials und die besten die ich gefunden hab, warum zu C++, wo OpenGL afaik ähnlich "bedient" wird.
Java3D wird immer nachgesagt dass es einen sehr komplizierten Aufbau hat, dafür gibt es ein deutsches, umfangreiches eBook.


----------



## AlArenal (7. Nov 2006)

@conan2:

Weder Java3D noch JOGL sind 3D-Game-Engines. Es sind "lediglich" Java-APIs zur 3D Programmierung.


----------



## Gast (7. Nov 2006)

Der Begriff "Game-Engine" ist vielleicht etwas schwammig. Was genau meinst du, also was genau willst du machen. Auch eine Art 3D-Contruction-Kit kann man ja als Game-Engine ansehen. Welche Funktionalitäten brauchst du?

@conan2&AlArenal: JOGL ist (wie LWJGL auch) eine OpenGL-Anbindung für Java. Es ist keine Engine (weder Game- noch 3D-) und will auch keine sein. Java3D, jME, jPCT und Xith sind 3D-Engines, die alle das eine oder andere besser können als andere. Für Einsteiger finde ich jPCT am einfachsten, einfach weil es einem viele Dinge abnimmt. Von Xith würde ich die Finger lassen, weil es irgendwie sehr halbfertig wirkt und ständig verwurschtelt wird.


----------



## sparrow (7. Nov 2006)

Als Game-Engine verstehe ich eine Klassensammlung die mir verschiedene Dinge bereits "abnimmt".
Nehmen wir als Beispiel GTGE (Golden T Game Engine) mit der ich in der Vergangenheit schon des öfteren gearbeitet habe.
Die Engine bietet mir eine API die bereits sehr viele Elemente enhält die ich sonst mühsam selbst implementieren müßte. So ist es sehr einfach mit GTGE auf eine Vollbildansicht umzuschalten, die Tasten und die Maus abzufragen, Sprites zu bewegen und zu animieren, etc... Außerdem stellt GTGE gleich die Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung Sound abzuspielen oder sogar die Grafik über JOGL beschleunigen zu lassen und so den Prozessor zu schonen.
Was die Engine intern macht ist mir egal, ich seh nur die API und gut ist, ganz nebenbei nimmt sie mir halt diese vielen kleinen Details ab wie den Timer oder die Kollisionsabfrage der Sprites.

Genau sowas suche ich auch für 3D-Spiele.
Also eine Engine die mir auch sowas wie die Kollisionsabfrage abnimmt, Bewegungen der Modelle, etc.
Super wäre natürlich wenn man die Models dann in Blender oder einer anderen kostenlosen Software erstellen könnte.


----------



## Soulfly (8. Nov 2006)

Schau doch mal nach der

Irrlicht-Engine http://irrlicht.sourceforge.net/ 

und der 

Jake2 Engine http://www.bytonic.de/html/jake2.html

Da solltest du erstmal bedient sein.


----------



## Gast (8. Nov 2006)

Von Irrlicht würde ich abraten. Wieso soll man sich über die OpenGL-Anbindung hinaus eine weitere native Bindung ans Bein binden, wenn es genauso gut mit einer Java-Lösung geht, die dann überall dort läuft, wo die OpenGL-Bindung verfügbar ist und nicht auf die Lauffähigkeit einer ganzen nativen Engine auf der jeweiligen Plattform angewiesen ist?
Und Jake2 ist eine Portierung der Quake2-Engine nach Java. Die oben erwähnten Lösungen halte ich für sehr viel sinnvoller, zumal damit bereits andere Games/Anwendungen realisiert worden sind. Für Jake2 gibt es...Jake2?


----------



## Moonlight1234 (8. Nov 2006)

Ich bin kürzlich zufällig auf Xith3D gestossen.
Erfahrungen damit habe ich allerdings nicht.
Scheint einem vieles abzunehmen. Wenn du also eine fertige Game-Engine suchst ist es einen Blick wert.
Setzt auf diverse OpenGL-Einbindungen auf.

http://www.xith.org


----------



## Evil-Devil (10. Nov 2006)

Java3D als "Engine" zu bezeichnen ist ein wenig zuviel. EIne Engine muss viel mehr leisten. Java3D ist auch nach offizieller Bezeichnung primär ein Scenegraph.

Als Engine kann ich Ogre3D empfehlen. Unterstützt viele Modelling Formate und ist auch für andere SPrachen neben Java verfügbar.


----------



## theGregg (27. Nov 2006)

hi,

bin gerade auf diesen Thread gestossen und frage mich nun, wo ich am besten anfange, wenn ich mit der Jake2-Engine herum-experimentieren möchte. Welches datenformat wird für modelle usw. verwendet? Gibt es einen Level-editor o.ä.?

MfG theGregg


----------



## LoN_Nemesis (29. Nov 2006)

theGregg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Welches datenformat wird für modelle usw. verwendet? Gibt es einen Level-editor o.ä.?
> 
> MfG theGregg



Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man diese Informationen in der Dokumentation oder auf der Webseite findet.


----------



## EgonOlsen (29. Nov 2006)

Jake2 ist eine Portierung von Quake2. Also kannst du alles das benutzen, was du auch für Quake2 benutzen kannst.


----------



## Guest (29. Nov 2006)

> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man diese Informationen in der Dokumentation oder auf der Webseite findet.



Das ist ja das Problem! Ich finde nichts and Dokumentation auf der Seite von Bytonic. Lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren!


----------



## Evil-Devil (30. Nov 2006)

Naja, da Jake2 nur eine Portierung der Quake2 Engine ist, wirst du mit den originalen Quake2 Tools wohl alles erstellen können. Ich meine das es für Jake2 keine extra Tools gibt, da es wie gesagt eine Q2E Portierung ist. Und Dokus zur QUake2 Engine gibt es im Netz sehr viele, ideal ist halt die ID Soft Seite.


----------



## Gast (26. Feb 2007)

Hi..
also ich bin grad am jmonkey lernen, und muss sagen es fällt mir relativ leicht. 
Die Einbindung in Eclipse ist auch ganz gut beschrieben, hier eifach mal auf der Homepage www.jmonkeyengine.com dem Link "GettingStartet" folgen.
Desweiteren bleibt zu sagen, dass es schnell zu erfolgserlebnissen kommt. 

Also ich kann jmonkey nur empfehlen. 
Gut dokumentierter Code und zu den meisten Dingen auch Beispiele bzw. tuts! 

Greetz
Gast

PS: das wasser ist der Hammer !!!!


----------



## Guest (28. Feb 2007)

sparrow hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Als Game-Engine verstehe ich eine Klassensammlung die mir verschiedene Dinge bereits "abnimmt".
> Nehmen wir als Beispiel GTGE (Golden T Game Engine) mit der ich in der Vergangenheit schon des öfteren gearbeitet habe.
> Die Engine bietet mir eine API die bereits sehr viele Elemente enhält die ich sonst mühsam selbst implementieren müßte. So ist es sehr einfach mit GTGE auf eine Vollbildansicht umzuschalten, die Tasten und die Maus abzufragen, Sprites zu bewegen und zu animieren, etc... Außerdem stellt GTGE gleich die Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung Sound abzuspielen oder sogar die Grafik über JOGL beschleunigen zu lassen und so den Prozessor zu schonen.
> Was die Engine intern macht ist mir egal, ich seh nur die API und gut ist, ganz nebenbei nimmt sie mir halt diese vielen kleinen Details ab wie den Timer oder die Kollisionsabfrage der Sprites.
> ...


lol


----------



## Guest (28. Feb 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> lol


Warum?


----------



## Illuvatar (28. Feb 2007)

Ich geh mal davon aus, das war nen Spambot...


----------



## Xams (13. Mrz 2007)

Ich finde es gibt für Anfänger nichts besseres als Jpct. ich bin da super mit klar gekommen, ist einfach wenn man auch ohne zwei Jahre einstieg zu Erfolgen kommt.


----------

